# Please Help, Internet Randomly Disconnecting!



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Well, I've tried to avoid posting to plea for help, because I thought I would of been able to target the source of the problem. The Problem is, of course somewhat common among people. My internet at some point randomly disconnects. At times it's stable, and fast. Some days it does not disconnect at all, and some days it disconnects frequently; which frustrates me the most because I play MMO's... other times I would disconnect out of the blue. I've tested to see what problems might this be. And I've tried almost all I've looked up and heard of. I've tried doing reboots, system clean ups, downloading Malwarebytes and doing scans, disabling the "Microsoft WI-FI Mini Adapter" from the device manager, tried restarting router / modem dozens of times, checked the phone line, changed the DNS server, (yet in the event viewer the DNS client (error event 1014) still persists. I've done a ton of things in cmd, that I cannot even recall (because there's been too many efforts in trying to fix it). My mother on the other hand, does not have this issue what so ever, and kind of refuses to call in support from Comcast to actually find a solution only because she doesn't have the issue herself. She did however, call for an upgrade on our modem (which still has not come). I'm really hoping that it will be able to fix the issue but at the same time I still feel that the issue will still continue regardless... I'm running out of ideas at this point, searched every tech forum, and most if not all tech solutions to this problem... Of course there's something that can fix this, but that I do not know of. I'm decent at computer savvy language but to be quite honest I need kind of a step by step solution otherwise I may end up screwing myself over by doing something wrong. If any more information is required I'll be happy to provide... I just want my internet disconnection free...

Many Thanks,
- Entosian


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

What is the make and the model of your machine? Have you tried updating the drivers for your wifi or NIC adapter? What anti virus program do you use?

Follow this link. DHCP Event Log Error 1014


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

I have:

Windows 7 Home Premium
(service pack 1)

Dell Inspiron 1764

Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 430 @ 2.27 GHz 2.27 GHz

4.00GB (3.80GB usable) RAM

64-bit Operating System

Erhm... I'm not the greatest at finding all this information but trying my best, heh. 

Anyway, Not sure if I have my wifi and NIC(?) divers up to date? I went into the device manager and into my adapters and tried to see if any updates were available for any of them, all were up to date, so it said.

I am however, using Norton Security Suite, which is up to date as well, I run scans some what often, and I find nothing... 

Also another thing to add, which may not make a big difference, but every time I restart my computer, the internet seems to be stable for about 1~5 hours or so? Then it starts to disconnect again. Also when opening the laptop after closing it (putting into sleep mode) the internet isn't connected at all, and I have to reconnect it, Although sometimes it is connected. I've noticed on the event viewer as well, that when I disconnect the same pattern of error events come up...










If there's any solution you can think of can you do a step by step process on how to execute it? Thank you so much for your support!

(PS. the link you sent me, then steps it involved with the "%systemroot%\system32\Dhcp" For some odd reason, I don't have a Dhcp folder? So I'm not too sure if that is a problem or not...)


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Go to the manufacture of your machine's website download and install the latest drivers for your NIC and WIFI adapter. Are you connected wirelessly or from a ethernet cable?

Drivers and Downloads | Dell [United States]

Select Windows 7 32bit or 64bit.

Use Speccy to find out which wifi adapter you have. Go to the link look up your model number (Inspiron 1764) and download the drivers and install then reboot.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Downloading the WIFI and NIC drivers now, I think I got the correct ones. Anyway, I'm connected wirelessly. I tried the direct cable trick, but still had no effect.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Then it is possible that it is not the drivers. But it would not hurt to update them. When done reboot as soon as you see your system name logo screen start tapping* F8* an option screen will show you options. Select *"Safe Mode With Networking"* login to Window and see if the issue is still there.

*
Edit:*
Also in normal mode. Go to *Start *type in *Services.msc *locate *Services.msc* right click on it then select *"Run as Administrator"* in the Services list locate *DHCP services*. Right click on it then select properties. Click on "Stop" then Click on "Start" close out the services window. Then see if the problem persists.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Just as a periodic update. My internet has been stable since I did the fix, it's been about 4 hours thus far, no disconnections. Not going to cheer yet though, going to see how it is for the rest of the day, and hopefully it maintains its stability... So far so good.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Ok internet just disconnected... as expected, heh. Any other solutions at this point?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Entosian,

I have moved your Thread to the appropriate forum (Networking Support) to further assist you.

===========================
I can't find anywhere from your posts if this is a wired or wireless connection issue?

Someone has suggested for you to logon in Safe Mode in Networking, have you done this?


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Yes, Sorry... I'm testing out safe mode as we speak, and my issue lies within the wireless connection... Should the internet disconnect in safe mode, what should be done?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Sometimes in safe mode it may act differently, meaning that you may not have disconnection issue, reason why we've asked.

Now that we are clear and confirmed that this is a wireless issue, can you please provide us a Xirrus Wi-Fi inspector capture? You may see the instruction from this Sticky.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Ok here it is, and just incase, added the ipconfig as well, if that would of been needed... I'm under Comcast, with a Netgear modem, using Norton (just to restate) 










Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : designstudio
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
System Quarantine State . . . . . : Not Restricted


Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1520 Wireless-N WLAN Mini-C
ard
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C4-17-FE-2B-2D-99
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::75e8:35c5:f129:3c43%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.6(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 06, 2012 9:59:23 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 07, 2012 9:59:23 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 180623358
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-E3-D8-55-00-26-B9-1C-00-6C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.220.220
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-05-32-6A-AA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ad49:c44f:22c7:2289%18(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 5.50.106.170(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 06, 2012 9:59:07 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 06, 2013 10:01:14 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 310016261
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-E3-D8-55-00-26-B9-1C-00-6C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{471581FB-4884-40B8-95E0-0CEF8444644F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:532:6aaa::532:6aaa(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{404FC9E9-0814-4499-A6D3-259BD3CC7F04}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the ipconfig /all output and Xirrus snap shot. Why is your network security on WEP, your network will be hacked very quickly by using this type of security. 

Let's change that to WPA2 AES, make sure to inform everybody in your network that you will be making some changes in your router setting because they will be disconnected. Test your own computer first and see if this resolves the issue then all the wireless devices in your network will need to be connected as well to WPA2 security. 

Also why using Public DNS? please change your wireless setting to get a DNS server address automatically using DHCP, click Obtain DNS server address automatically, and then click OK. 

Let's see if all of these changes improves your connectivity, if not will try a different tactic.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Ah, I've tried making the network WPA2 AES, but it won't let me connect to the network after changing it. (settings saved on computer does not match the requirements of the network) Also, how do get to obtaining the DNS server address automatically? (sorry, I'm pretty bad with internal computer navigation) Thanks again.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Does your Netgear router supports a combination of *WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES]*? If Yes, please try that then connect your computer with the proper encryption.

See this Tutorial from Microsoft - *No. 6* on how to change the DNS to Auto IP.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Well, something kind of interesting i discovered; the other network that is my mother's personal network (which i can connect to) is WPA2 AES, but the network that both of us are connect to (Carpenter) does not support WPA2 AES or WPA TKIP... so that's a bit odd. Anyway, I did the automatic DNS thing as well... And just now the internet still disconnected, so I'm pretty sure that may not be the issue. What do you suggest now? Calling Comcast is very unfeasible because my mother doesn't want to call them because she doesn't have this issue herself.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright, let's try something else.

Just to confirm, you have the latest driver for your Wi-Fi adapter?

Install and run Free Malwarebytes, remove any infections found and there's no need to post the logs.

Test your connection, if it didn't help next thing to do is, uninstall Norton by using this removal tool. You may reinstall it back if you wish when your issue has been resolved. Alternate Free Anti-Virus software that you may use are: MSE, Panda, AVG or Avira.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

I did the Malwarebytes scan a while ago, and took out what i could, so thats fine, uninstalling Norton I'll test tomorrow, I'll inform you on the progress, thanks for your help so far!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

No problem at all. Yes, if you can keep us posted that will be great. :smile:


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Uninstalling Norton at the moment, At first I downloaded the wrong thing, heh. which helped me find a few missing files, I'll test the connection through out the day... Just praying it doesn't disconnect :sad:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

We'll be on standby. :grin:


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

For the past day and a half, the internet was stable and fine... But unfortunately, just now it disconnected once again... disconnection lasted about a minute... Back to square one, heh.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you please post another Xirrus capture please?


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Also, my printer, (Photosmart Plus B209a-m) I had to re-install, because of a windows update it stopped printing all together. My mother told me it had some kind of wireless internet connection or something on it? But I can defiantly recall that the disconnections had been happening when I was not able to print, but I could be wrong just an assumption. Anyway here's the capture.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Well... i've kind of given up at this point, been browsing other forums and what not to try and find a solution, nothing works. Really frustrating that I cannot pin point the issue yet not even check if its running stable because of it's complete randomness... "DNS server not responding", "DNS Client event 1014"... I just don't know anymore, Just so tempted just to stop trying all together can barely find any resources. If anyone can help it would be much appreciated...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It might be worth trying to get a different Wi-Fi adapter at this point. If it doesn't work return it.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

I have an USB network adapter, should i disable the computer's wifi adapter to avoid interference?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may do that if you want and please keep us posted. Hopefully the USB Wi-Fi would work for you.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Is there anything wrong with the dns servers or ip atm? I just input the usb network drive..


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : designstudio
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B9-1C-00-6C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1520 Wireless-N WLAN Mini-C
ard
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C4-17-FE-2B-2D-99
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.6(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, May 11, 2012 4:23:00 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 12, 2012 4:27:08 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
208.67.220.220
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{404FC9E9-0814-4499-A6D3-259BD3CC7F04}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EC017915-A3E1-4A1A-80A2-287EB2ABF576}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

The ipconfig /all looks good but this is coming from the problematic wireless adapter. Did you say that you've installed the USB network adapter? Did you install the driver?


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

ok nevermind was having a bit of issue with connecting to the networks on the USB adapter, working now.

heres the ipconfig for the USB adapter:


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : designstudio
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Compact Wireless-G USB Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-9C-74-AC-C7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.11(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, May 11, 2012 4:53:05 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 12, 2012 4:53:04 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B9-1C-00-6C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1520 Wireless-N WLAN Mini-C
ard
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C4-17-FE-2B-2D-99
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{404FC9E9-0814-4499-A6D3-259BD3CC7F04}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EC017915-A3E1-4A1A-80A2-287EB2ABF576}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

IPs look good, now keep an eye on the wireless connection. Post back if it disconnect again.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Yeah... I disconnected again, as expected... What do you suggest i do now?


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Any other solutions that can be provided would be much appreciated... In the mean time I'm still trying to figure out the real problem myself...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry, I was away for a couple of days and now I'm back. :grin:

Have you also update the router's firmware to the latest one?

Change the wireless mode from Mixed to a G/N or B/G or G?


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

I just got the new modem today, I went over to my grandfather's house to fix up my other computers, putting windows 7, new harddrives, etc. He told me he had the same problem with the disconnections and what not, and said it was a modem problem. Luckily today I just got my new modem, hooked it up and testing to see if it disconnects once again... From what he said (he's a computer tech person) it was an outdated Comcast modem, so I'll post back when or if it disconnects again, thanks for all your help!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Great news! Yes please let us know if your issue still persist.

You're Welcome.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Ok well, It's still disconnecting but kind of less frequently but i tested out to see the modem lights when i had a disconnection, the Tel1 and Tel2 lights are off when they should be on, the modem is hooked up to a telephone uh... charger thing? and thats hooked up to the power outlet. So basically I almost 100% sure now its something wrong with the phone line, is there anyway to fix it...?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may contact your ISP and be persistent until you get a hold of someone that's willing to help you.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi please go to start>search box and type *services.msc* and scroll down to *DNS client* checked that it is set to automatic and is started.

Can you please give us the exact model of your Netgear router it will be on the label on bottom of router?


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Yeah, checked the services and DNS client is automatic and running, my router is a WGR614v8


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't remember if this has been asked or performed - updating the router's firmware to the latest.

Also, on Windows 7 using a wireless adapter's drivers performs better on a WPA2-AES Security and not on WEP. Perhaps time to replace the router that supports greater encryption such as WPA2. There might have a chance of resolving your issue, I know that you'll have to spend for a new router but you will get a few more advanced features that you may be able to utilize.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

I tired to update the firmware from the netgear page, and it says i have no internet connection regardless if i have the computer wired or wireless, I tried downloading it fromt eh site, and it says there's no program that can open it... So I'm lost there.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Use a working computer in your network and make sure to use a wired connection and not wireless to download and update the firmware. Manually download the firmware from Netgear's site. Here's how to manually update your firmware from a working computer.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Entosian said:


> Yeah, checked the services and DNS client is automatic and running, my router is a WGR614v8


I believe your router does support *WPA2 AES* see your manual below:
http://support.netgear.com/app/answ...2LzEvdGltZS8xMzM3NTA3Nzk2L3NpZC9XdjVTKnpZaw==

If you navigate to your router's ip address using your webbrowser and login with *username *and *password*.

Go to *Wireless settings>security options* and set it to *WPA-PSK(TKIP) +WPA2-PSK(AES)* enter your network key and click *apply* a reboot of the router may be required.

Now on the affected computer go to *start>control panel>Network and Sharing Centre>manage Wireless Networks* delete the wireless profile for *carpenter* by right clicking on the profile and select *remove.

*Now using the wireless connection utility select the *carpenter SSID again *click to connect and enter the network key again if it is a pre-shared key it will be at leaset 26 characters long and there are three simple rules to follow when entering this type of key.

1. All letters to be capitals
2. No spaces
3. Anything that looks like the letter o is a zero.

A pre-shared key is different to a *passphrase *which can be entered as written.

I that is why you got the error message about settings on this computer do not match the network settings.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Ok updated the firmware... Not sure if it was already the latest version or not... didn't check the version before already updating it... And I did the steps you suggested Cyberman, the network is WPA2-PSK(AES) now, not entirely sure the problem is fixed though, we'll see.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes time will tell please keep us updated on your situation see how it goes let us know if same issue still persists


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Hm... Internet just disconnected once again... Still confused by this issue seems like nothing is fixing it. Any suggestions on what to do next?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It probably helped when you updated your router's firmware. 


> Ah, I've tried making the network WPA2 AES, but it won't let me connect to the network after changing it.


What your speedtest, can you please post it?


----------



## nickster0369 (May 22, 2012)

*Internet Disconnecting*

I am having the same problem too. Realtek PCIe FE Adapter with Windows 7 64-Bit.

I went to Device Manager/Network Adapters/ Realtek PCIe FE Adapter. Under the Power Management Tab, I unchecked the box "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power" 

I am hoping this solves the problem.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Sorry for the long delay on my information... been trying to do some other fixes for the problem, which still persists... I'm so baffled now because I thought it was the phone line, but the internet still works without it connected, but still sporadically turns on and off... Then I thought it was something with my router, I reset it completely, and even remade the network profile, still doesn't help... Every time i disconnect i do the windows troubleshooting and it keeps saying there's a problem with the access point, modem, router, or network cable, and that one of them maybe broken, I'm not getting the old DNS server not responding thing again, which may or may not be beneficial... But I don't know... I tried putting the modem in my room where there's a network cable input and the internet wont work at all there... Hm.. I'm not sure... But this is really, really annoying, my mom is so stubborn not to help for some reason, and only my grandfather tries to provide assistance but he cannot come over to the house for a while... Anyway sorry for the rant, here's the speed-test..


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I do not know if you have tried the following before apologies if you have.

Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choosing run as administrator and type:

*netsh int ip reset reset.log* press enter
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log *press enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
*nbtstat -r *press enter
*nbtstat -RR *press enter
*ipconfig /flushdns *press enter and restart pc


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Yes, I've tried this before, didn't fix the problem...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Am i right in thinking you have a modem supplied by comcast?


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Yeah, they just sent me a new one, works fine, but I think it could be the internet load, I play League of Legends regularly, when I disconnect my ping skyrockets to around 1500+ then i disconnect, not only that but the internet goes out with it as well. Don't know none of these solutions have been working at the moment, so it might actually be that... But at the same time I still disconnect regardless if I'm not playing LoL just maybe less frequently, not sure. So, maybe internet load, some issues with ping, uh, could be phone line, but everything I have is up to date... As a side note not everyday when I play LoL my internet disconnects, some days its completely fine, some days it just won't stop, like today for instance... heh.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I do not know if you have done this try connecting to the modem directly and not the router and see if you suffer from disconnects.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Yeah, tried that as well, still disconnect


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I would get back to comcast if you are suffering disconnections on their modem they can do line quality tests and should support with problems with their equipment.

You have to be persistent with them because most ISP's do the minimum where possible. Remember you are paying for the service.

*Edit:* Please keep us updated.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Well, I just got the new modem so I don't think theres a problem with it, I have a Comcast SMCD3GNV modem brand new. Evertime i disconnect, the Tel1 and Tel2 aren't on, when they should be. The router looks fine. I've tried cycling it plenty of times, recreating the whole network, etc. Could it be possible that its the network cable? (the cable you have to screw in the be secure?) maybe there's a problem with the outlet it's coming from? I don't know...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Something i have not asked is are there any other computers in your household that connect to the internet and do not disconnect.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Yeah, My mom's computer is a mac notebook, she doesn't have this issue, She says its connected the same way my computer(s) are connected, but i mean, that can't be, because I've even set up a brand new computer, and it disconnects too, same time as my laptop. So, only my mom's computer doesn't disconnect, for some reason...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Can i ask when you first activated the comcast broadband service was the macbook the first machine to connect to the service if you can remember?

If it was you may need to use mac address cloning on the router and enter the mac address of the macbooks network adapter either the wired or wirelesss adapter whichever is used by your mum to connect to the router.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

It maybe a modem problem, turns out the new modem i got is an all in one, both router and modem. So I hooked myself up to it, and still disconnecting, no surprise. But when i disconnect, the router/modem resets itself all together, thus the internet blinks out and back on, the router/modem takes around 1~2mins to reset... which is the same time the internet is disconnected for. It could be overheating, or bad power supply. My mom finally became willing to call a comcast tech to come out, don't know when but the problem is 100% related to the router/modem randomly reseting itself... Even though, when wired the internet should not disconnect, it still does.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Did you configure the new modem/router with your settings supplied to by your ISP?

Did you try what i suggested about cloning the mac address in post 62?

A tech is coming out please update us on the outcome.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Yeah the router/modem is configured with my ISP settings, should be... 

I haven't tried cloning the mac address could steps be provided to do so? and could it ruin my connection if it doesn't fix the problem?

My mom is starting to take back her word about calling for support... Bit of an argument about how she thinks it's League of Legends that's disconnecting me from the internet, when clearly the modem is experiencing problems, and even when wired to the modem directly, it still disconnects. And for some reason when i try to log in to my router (by putting in 10.0.0.1 in the web browser) i put in the username and password, and the page just refreshes itself, I know it's the right information, because all the other inputs specifically tell me it was an incorrect log in. Even when wired, trying to log on to the router/modem doesn't work, it still just refreshes the page... Is there anyway to actually log in? The IP is correct, and it has worked before, but all of a sudden it just doesn't. 

When the internet disconnects I open the windows troubleshooter, in detail it says:

"Your computer appears to be correctly configured, but the device or resource (Microsoft Corporation: Software, Smartphones, Online, Games, Cloud Computing, IT Business Technology, Downloads) is not responding"

Details about network adapter diagnosis: 

Network adapter Wireless Network Connection driver information:

Description . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1520 Wireless-N WLAN Mini-Card
Manufacturer . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom
Provider . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom
Version . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.30.21.0
Inf File Name . . . . . . . . . : C:\Windows\INF\oem28.inf
Inf File Date . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 17, 2009 1:06:16 PM
Section Name . . . . . . . . . : BCM1520M_NT61
Hardware ID . . . . . . . . . . : pci\ven_14e4&dev_4353&subsys_000e1028
Instance Status Flags . . . . . : 0x180200a
Device Manager Status Code . . : 0
IfType . . . . . . . . . . . . : 71
Physical Media Type . . . . . . : 9



Diagnostics Information (Wireless Connectivity) 
Details about wireless connectivity diagnosis: 

Information for connection being diagnosed
Interface GUID: 676a7ee9-b2bd-446e-af92-251c1fdb214a
Interface name: Dell Wireless 1520 Wireless-N WLAN Mini-Card
Interface type: Native WiFi

Connection incident diagnosed
Auto Configuration ID: 4
Connection ID: 4

Connection status summary
Connection started at: 2012-05-29 22:37:43-104
Profile match: Success
Pre-Association: Success
Association: Success
Security and Authentication: Success

List of visible access point(s): 2 item(s) total, 2 item(s) displayed
BSSID BSS Type PHY	Signal(dB)	Chnl/freq SSID
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
00-E0-98-E0-82-70	Infra g	-75 6 HOMENET
B8-9B-C9-93-BF-98	Infra <unknown>	-43 6 Michael-Carpenter

Connection History

Information for Auto Configuration ID 4

List of visible networks: 2 item(s) total, 2 item(s) displayed
BSS Type PHY	Security	Signal(RSSI)	Compatible	SSID
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Infra g	Yes 30	Yes HOMENET
Infra <unknown>	Yes 90	Yes Michael-Carpenter

List of preferred networks: 2 item(s)
Profile: Michael-Carpenter
SSID: Michael-Carpenter
SSID length: 17
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: Yes
Profile: SargeantMajor-guest
SSID: SargeantMajor-guest
SSID length: 19
Connection mode: Infra
Security: No
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028002

Information for Connection ID 4
Connection started at: 2012-05-29 22:37:43-104
Auto Configuration ID: 4
Profile: Michael-Carpenter
SSID: Michael-Carpenter
SSID length: 17
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Pre-Association and Association
Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Profile matches network requirements: Success
Pre-association status: Success
Association status: Success
Last AP: b8-9b-c9-93-bf-98
Security and Authentication
Configured security type: WPA2-PSK
Configured encryption type: CCMP(AES)
802.1X protocol: No
Key exchange initiated: Yes
Unicast key received: Yes
Multicast key received: Yes
Number of security packets received: 0
Number of security packets sent: 0
Security attempt status: Success
Connectivity
Packet statistics
Ndis Rx: 348367
Ndis Tx: 199142
Unicast decrypt success: 51
Multicast decrypt success: 0
Unicast decrypt failure: 0
Multicast decrypt failure: 0
Rx success: 3964
Rx failure: 7372
Tx success: 620
Tx failure: 0
Tx retry: 264
Tx multiple retry: 240
Tx max lifetime exceeded: 0
Tx ACK failure: 760
Roaming history: 3 item(s)
Times: 2012-05-30 18:37:50-003
Roamed from BSSID: b8-9b-c9-93-bf-98
Reason: 0x00000008
Times: 2012-05-30 17:57:38-996
Roamed from BSSID: b8-9b-c9-93-bf-98
Reason: 0x00000008
Times: 2012-05-30 15:18:01-962
Roamed from BSSID: b8-9b-c9-93-bf-98
Reason: 0x00000008

Information for Auto Configuration ID 3

List of visible networks: 7 item(s) total, 7 item(s) displayed
BSS Type PHY	Security	Signal(RSSI)	Compatible	SSID
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Infra g	Yes 22	Yes HOMENET
Infra <unknown>	Yes 97	Yes Michael-Carpenter
Infra <unknown>	Yes 97	Yes (Unnamed Network)
Infra <unknown>	Yes 100	Yes Vanessa Carpenter's Network
Infra g	Yes 26	Yes 09FX04041695
Infra <unknown>	Yes 6	Yes BusyMoose
Infra <unknown>	No 10	Yes BusyMoose-guest

List of preferred networks: 2 item(s)
Profile: Michael-Carpenter
SSID: Michael-Carpenter
SSID length: 17
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: Yes
Profile: SargeantMajor-guest
SSID: SargeantMajor-guest
SSID length: 19
Connection mode: Infra
Security: No
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028002

Information for Connection ID 3
Connection started at: 2012-05-29 17:20:59-485
Auto Configuration ID: 3
Profile: Michael-Carpenter
SSID: Michael-Carpenter
SSID length: 17
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Pre-Association and Association
Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Profile matches network requirements: Success
Pre-association status: Success
Association status: Success
Last AP: b8-9b-c9-93-bf-98
Security and Authentication
Configured security type: WPA2-PSK
Configured encryption type: CCMP(AES)
802.1X protocol: No
Key exchange initiated: Yes
Unicast key received: Yes
Multicast key received: Yes
Number of security packets received: 0
Number of security packets sent: 0
Security attempt status: Success
Connectivity
Packet statistics
Ndis Rx: 0
Ndis Tx: 0
Unicast decrypt success: 216
Multicast decrypt success: 0
Unicast decrypt failure: 0
Multicast decrypt failure: 0
Rx success: 3372
Rx failure: 3280
Tx success: 532
Tx failure: 0
Tx retry: 52
Tx multiple retry: 12
Tx max lifetime exceeded: 0
Tx ACK failure: 76
Roaming history: 2 item(s)
Times: 2012-05-29 22:10:23-889
Roamed from BSSID: 00-00-00-00-00-00
Reason: 0x00000007
Times: 2012-05-29 17:32:19-162
Roamed from BSSID: b8-9b-c9-93-bf-98
Reason: 0x00000000
Disconnected from BSSID: 00-00-00-00-00-00 Reason: 0x00000101

Information for Auto Configuration ID 2

List of visible networks: 15 item(s) total, 15 item(s) displayed
BSS Type PHY	Security	Signal(RSSI)	Compatible	SSID
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Infra g	Yes 22	Yes HOMENET
Infra g	Yes 10	Yes Qman
Infra <unknown>	Yes 100	Yes Vanessa Carpenter's Network
Infra <unknown>	Yes 0	Yes BLB
Infra <unknown>	Yes 97	Yes (Unnamed Network)
Infra g	Yes 28	Yes 09FX04041695
Infra <unknown>	Yes 14	Yes BusyMoose
Infra <unknown>	No 12	Yes BusyMoose-guest
Infra <unknown>	Yes 10	Yes horse trainer
Infra <unknown>	Yes 100	Yes Michael-Carpenter
Infra g	Yes 4	Yes Koksie Woksie Autos USA
Infra g	Yes 0	Yes Casa del Selleck
Infra <unknown>	Yes 0	Yes Gundlach
Infra g	Yes 0	Yes manna1
Infra <unknown>	Yes 10	Yes HOME-A462

List of preferred networks: 2 item(s)
Profile: Michael-Carpenter
SSID: Michael-Carpenter
SSID length: 17
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: Yes
Profile: SargeantMajor-guest
SSID: SargeantMajor-guest
SSID length: 19
Connection mode: Infra
Security: No
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028002

Information for Connection ID 2
Connection started at: 2012-05-29 15:13:10-183
Auto Configuration ID: 2
Profile: Michael-Carpenter
SSID: Michael-Carpenter
SSID length: 17
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Pre-Association and Association
Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Profile matches network requirements: Success
Pre-association status: Success
Association status: Success
Last AP: b8-9b-c9-93-bf-98
Security and Authentication
Configured security type: WPA2-PSK
Configured encryption type: CCMP(AES)
802.1X protocol: No
Key exchange initiated: Yes
Unicast key received: Yes
Multicast key received: Yes
Number of security packets received: 0
Number of security packets sent: 0
Security attempt status: Success
Connectivity
Packet statistics
Ndis Rx: 0
Ndis Tx: 0
Unicast decrypt 


Diagnostics Information (Wireless Connectivity) 
Details about wireless connectivity diagnosis: 

For complete information about this session see the wireless connectivity information event.

Helper Class: Auto Configuration
Initialize status: Success

Information for connection being diagnosed
Interface GUID: 676a7ee9-b2bd-446e-af92-251c1fdb214a
Interface name: Dell Wireless 1520 Wireless-N WLAN Mini-Card
Interface type: Native WiFi

Result of diagnosis: There may be problem






Diagnostics Information (Wireless Network Adapter) 
Details about wireless network adapter diagnosis: 

For complete information about this session see the wireless connectivity information event.

Helper Class: Native WiFi MSM
Initialize status: Success

Information for connection being diagnosed
Interface GUID: 676a7ee9-b2bd-446e-af92-251c1fdb214a
Interface name: Dell Wireless 1520 Wireless-N WLAN Mini-Card
Interface type: Native WiFi
Profile: Michael-Carpenter
SSID: Michael-Carpenter
SSID length: 17
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No

Result of diagnosis: There may be problem






Sorry for the long post. Thanks.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you give us the make and model of the modem/router?

If you do an ipconfig /all look at the default gateway address and that will be the one to navigate to with your browser deafault username and password will be on a label on bottom of router also the ip address may be there also.

Does the macbook still have internet access?


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Yeah the mac still has internet, tested it out, Hasn't disconnected at all today which is a relief, but that only confuses me more. I have a Xfinity SMCD3GNV, and yeah in ipconfig /all, the default gate way is 10.0.0.1, I log in to my router with that, but like i said, it just refreshes the page.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

From a cmd prompt can you ping the 10.0.0.1 ip and post results please.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ping 10.0.0.1

Pinging 10.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 10.0.0.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.0.0.1: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.0.0.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.0.0.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=63

Ping statistics for 10.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 3ms, Maximum = 5ms, Average = 4ms

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

That looks ok so when you enter 10.0.0.1 does it take you to the login page where you enter your username and password?


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Well, it's been a while sine I've posted here... Internet has still been acting crazy since last time... I've changed out the network cable, checked if the telephone line wires had any damage, none... And even tried to recreate the network, multiple times... 

Every time is disconnect, the cmd looks to be normal... The SMCD3GNV modem / router always tries to reset itself... And the windows trouble shooter suggests 1 of 3 things everytime: "Windows cannot reach primary DNS servers", "Modem is expeirencing connectivity issues, try restarting or unplugging and re plugging (which i've done)", or "There seems to be something broken thats causing connectivity issues: cable, modem, etc." 

I'm not too sure on what can be done at this point... Only thing I can think that could be the problem is that the modem Comcast sent was faulty, or there's something broken in the network cable outlet, which i've checked, and it seems to be fine... 

I'm not sure how it should look like (comes from the wall, at a bent angle, connecting to a connector which links to the network cable from the outlet) I don't think there's a way to straighten it otherwise it won't come through the outlet in order to connect to the cable... So I don't know... Hopefully for my birthday I can finally get something to fix this, or something..


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Also, I just found out, my Mom isn't disconnecting because she's the one who created the whole network, and she's admin of the whole system, therefore she won't be disconnected

"If it was you may need to use mac address cloning on the router and enter the mac address of the macbooks network adapter either the wired or wirelesss adapter whichever is used by your mum to connect to the router."

Can you explain to me on how to do this step by step? I get the jest of it but where do i find the mac address, and where should I look to find it, and use it?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

To find the mac address of the network adapter on the macbook follow the guide below scroll down the page to find the mac OSX instructions.

How to Find the MAC Address of Your Computer: 19 steps

The link below is for the SMCDG£NV is this your model looks like a modem only to me but the settings will be similar in your modem/router you should be able to clone the mac address using the manual navigating the menu's.

http://www.smc.com/files/AV/SMCD3G_Cable_Modem_Gateway_UserManual.pdf

Also do you still have the hamachi connection instaled try uninstalling that if this is the case.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Er, the model is a SMCD*3*GNV, so I think this is different
Its from Comcast, and the model looks like this:










Also I do have Hamachi disable, I and have just uninstalled it


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Yep that link was similar i said as it was the modem only and is the same modem you have in yours it was the layout which will be the same.

For your gateway i can find no information on setup from the site as the manual does not give much info and nothing on mac address cloning.

Go to comcast support and see if they can point you to a manual for you to be enable to do mac address cloning as i can find no info on how to do it.

Normally you would go into status and a sub heading sometimes system settings you would find an option to do the mac address clone.

You would simply enter the macbooks mac address in there and click apply and save depending on the router.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

K I had changed the mac address, but it didn't seem to work


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

You changed it on the router yes?

Did you re-boot the router also?

Please power cycle all devices.

Turn off modem and router and all computers leave for two minutes.

Turn on the modem wait for lights to stabilize.

Turn on the router wait for lights to stabilize.

Finally boot the computers and see if connectivity has improved.

Please let us know the outcome thank you.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Well, presuming you have to login to the router in order to change the MAC address, i somehow can't do that... When ever i try to login the router with correct username and password, it just refreshes the page and nothing happens... What i did was going into the the wireless adapters and configuring my wireless adapter. I went to "locally administered address" and then putting my mom's mac address there... if that would of been a viable thing to do in order to fix the issue.. But it seemed to have no effect... And im still disconnecting as we speak


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

K,i found out how to login tot he router, i had to clear my browse, history.. But I don't know how to change the mac address from here i can see it but i cant edit it


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please check your router documentation it will give you how to in there or contact your ISP as they supplied you with the router.


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

Ok.. Well I've changed the MAC address.. But my internet still disconnects... Recently its now been disconnecting and reconnecting in somewhat of a flicker pattern... The internet would be fine one second, then the next (when i refresh the page) it tries to load... takes a fairly long time... Then loads up.. I'm almost certain it's doing that because of the internet swiftly disconnecting and reconnecting itself in a matter of seconds... 

Which feels a bit more annoying than it actually going out completely. When I'm playing games like League of Legends for example, when this flicker pattern happens the game kind of stops my movement... Then says "attempting to reconnect" then a few seconds later, its working fine again... Couple more seconds later and the pattern happens more and more frequently, until finally the internet completely blinks out. I've also noticed my disconnection time feels a lot longer than before... around 5mins per complete disconnection. I don't know. 

I've asked numerous times for my mom to ask comcast to send out some tech support to see what's up, but like before, she refuses.. Even though her own work computer (provided by her office, and is not the mac book) disconnects in the same fashion that every other computer does *execpt* her mac laptop... She's connected through Airport.. or something like that, which is connected to the router / modem (The SMCD3GNV)... As a side note, I tried connecting through direct wiring and it doesn't seem to work.. 

the ethernet port on the router / modem is supposed to be flashing green, not orange... And also, some additional information. My mom's mac laptop is connected to a network in which no other computer can connect to? I have to correct WEP security password and everything.. But each time it says I'm unable to connect to that network (which is the one that is not being disconnected, and is the network the mac laptop is connected to) Is it possible to connect to this network? It has the same security properties as the network I'm currently on, so shouldn't I be able to connect?

Sorry for the long post... I just wanted to provide all the information I can at the moment to fix the issue.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Did you put in the mac address of the macbooks network adapter in the cloning page?


----------



## Entosian (May 5, 2012)

yes, I've done that a while ago, been testing to see if it worked... No luck.. Could it be the modem itself acting up? I mean.. it was sent by Comcast to replace the other old modem I had.. But could it be possible that this one is defective as well? Because I've tried almost everything imaginable, w/o calling in a tech... which isn't going to happen anytime soon... 

I tried pinging my gateway through cmd during disconnection and it still gives replies... No real change in packets sent or ms... I don't think there's an issue with the computer, because I recently setup a brand new windows 7 desktop freshly installed, and that computer still has the same issues as this one... Hmmm.. So odd.. that my mom's macbook is the only think not being affected.. I've even tried connecting her airport to the modem's network, but still didn't work out... Any ideas?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

If a mac clone issue then that should have resolved it putting the network adapter mac addy of the mac network adapter used by your mom into the router should have worked.

Now it maybe an ISP issue.

Try resetting your router see if that helps and re-configure from scratch with your ISP settings which you will need prior to reset.


----------



## Pninja (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi, I'm pretty new to this forum but I was a cable tech for comcast for quite a few years. You mentioned in one of your earlier posts that when you disconnect, your modem resets itself? Typically if a cable modem is intermittently resetting itself, it is a symptom of problems with the coaxial wiring itself and usually involves some sort of ingress (interference leaking into the cable sytem) or weak signal to the cable modem (too many spltters). The cable modem should have a homerun coaxial line back to the service drop outside preferably with only 1 split. If you are unsure of how to test if this is the case I would recommend getting a service tech out there to perform a line quality check.


----------



## Pninja (Dec 20, 2012)

Pninja said:


> Hi, I'm pretty new to this forum but I was a cable tech for comcast for quite a few years. You mentioned in one of your earlier posts that when you disconnect, your modem resets itself? Typically if a cable modem is intermittently resetting itself, it is a symptom of problems with the coaxial wiring itself and usually involves some sort of ingress (interference leaking into the cable sytem) or weak signal to the cable modem (too many spltters). The cable modem should have a homerun coaxial line back to the service drop outside preferably with only 1 split. If you are unsure of how to test if this is the case I would recommend getting a service tech out there to perform a line quality check.


Edit to my previous post there are a few things you can check at a glance to see if your modem is wired properly.

1) For the SMC unit, access your router settings
2) In the left side bar, click Gateway > Connections > Xfinity Network.
3) Scroll down to the last 2 sections titled "Downstream and Upstream Channel Bonding Value." 
4) In the downstream section look at "SNR". This value should be no higher than 40db on all channels. Then look at "Power Level" This value should range in between -10 and +10 but ideally should be as close to 0 as possible.
5) In the Upstream section look at the "Power Level". This value should range between 35-50db.

Any deviation from the above listed ranges means there is something wrong with the way your cable modem is wired and I would definately get a service tech out there to perform a line quality check. Your cable wiring may need to be reconfigured or the cable outlet the modem is on may need to be replaced. I wish you luck. :thumb:


----------

